# Site engineering work



## Ptolemy (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello from a wet and windy Lincolnshire!
Floods around here again last night  (bit different to sunny Dubai.)

I'm part of an engineering team doing contract work in the UK, and there's a couple of us interested in working in the UAE.
Basically, we set out work for new structures of all shapes and sizes; some of our contracts require site management/supervision also.
We use the the latest robotic equipment to speed up repetitive setting out processes, and have years of experience to back this up.

Most of the jobs I've looked at online are for more supervisory roles, so I'm just trying to find out whether there is any demand for the type of work we do.
Is it worth flying out for a few days on spec, or are things mainly done through recruitment agencies in Dubai?

Any info would be much appreciated


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Your best bet would be to look at land surveying jobs or civil engineering jobs. I used to be a seting out engineer but the money and being stuck outside in winter forced me to change career. I've seen a few land surveying jobs matching your requirements but to say the least, the pay wasn't great.

I would advise contacting the major contractors in Dubai as they would undoubtedly be the ones that would have some vacancies. As well as that, if you can identify some of the major recruitment agencies that specialise in recruiting land surveyors/ setting out engineer, construction surveyor and civil engineers, then I would advise that you approach them as well. I believe that in Dubai, you will be referred to as a land surveyor; the work would still be the same - merely a difference in term. The company I used to work for used all of the above terms depending on the client - if it was a private client, then I was a land surveyor. If it was a contractor, then I was a site engineer.

Flying out to Dubai is always good but you still need to approach employers/ recruitment agents directly before doing so. It would be pointless and a serious waste of money if you come to Dubai without doing your research. Do your research from home and then after that, if there is still a need for it, you can fly to Dubai. A lot of interviews are done over the phone, so that might be an option if you can get a few interviews.

Best of luck!


----------



## Ptolemy (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks Maz25, your advice is very much appreciated. 
Which direction did your career change take? I've considered jacking it in and trying something else several times; then I remember the mortgage repayments! 

I will try the major contractors first, I know Laing O'Rourke are working out there so I'll give them a try...if anyone knows of a few of the major non-British contractors working in Dubai it would be useful


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ptolemy said:


> Thanks Maz25, your advice is very much appreciated.
> Which direction did your career change take? I've considered jacking it in and trying something else several times; then I remember the mortgage repayments!
> 
> I will try the major contractors first, I know Laing O'Rourke are working out there so I'll give them a try...if anyone knows of a few of the major non-British contractors working in Dubai it would be useful


I'm a quantity surveyor now! Couldn't really leave construction. Love it too much!!! I loved being a setting out engineer but as well as the money and the horrible winter weather, the company that I worked for was equally horrible, so that might have accelerated my departure. Still can't walk past a total station without stopping though!

You might like to try Mott McDonald and Balfour Beatty as well. The major housebuilders in the UAE are Nakheel and Emaar. In all likelihood, they would be employing setting out engineers. I know that Hill McGlynn, Beresford Blake Thomas recruit specifically in the construction industry, so it might be worthwhile registering your CV with them. Google is also a good way of identifying major contractors operating in UAE as well as recruitment agents specialising in your field.

Best of luck!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I came across this list of land surveying companies on the Internet. A few of the companies are based in the UAE (Dubai & Sharjah). First impression - The companies appear to be small but nonetheless, they might still be a good starting point.

ArabianYellowPages.com | S) Categories | Surveyors - Land -Dubai Yellow Pages, Kuwait Yellow Pages, Oman Yellow Pages, Bahrain Yellow Pages, Do Yellow Pages, Emirates Yellowpages, Etisalat Directory!

ArabianYellowPages.com | S) Categories -Dubai Yellow Pages, Kuwait Yellow Pages, Oman Yellow Pages, Bahrain Yellow Pages, Do Yellow Pages, Emirates Yellowpages, Etisalat Directory!


----------

